# New T&T Pics from Today!



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I was sitting on the floor with Tango & Tillie and managed to get some cute pics of them in the natural light. :wub: :wub2: :wub: I took Tillie's topknot out today so she could be a crazy woman! :rockon: 










I just LOVE it when Tango looks at me like this!!! Look at his sweet face! :heart: :wub: :wub2:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awww, I think Tango wants a cookie :yes: they both look so cute :wub: :wub: nice pictures


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I love your gorgeous Ts almost as much as my Ts! Tillie and Tango are so BEAUTIFUL!! I love these photos. Tango is precious, and I adore Tillie's little smile in the first photo! 
Did I get them right? :brownbag:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Your pictures turned out great! Those babies are beautiful!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Oct 27 2008, 06:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658996


> I love your gorgeous Ts almost as much as my Ts! Tillie and Tango are so BEAUTIFUL!! I love these photos. Tango is precious, and I adore Tillie's little smile in the first photo!
> Did I get them right? :brownbag:[/B]


YES! You did get them right!  Thanks so much for complimenting the T's! Your T's are beautiful too! :wub: It must be the names beginning with "T".


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:Sooo cute: :Sooo cute: :Sooo cute:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

They are just adorable! Love Tango's look in that second picture. Awwww.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

They're so cute :wub: :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Look at those beautiful faces. :wub: :wub: :wub: Those are faces that you can never say no to.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I see NO crazy woman there at all... I see two BEAUTIES for sure though and I would love for Tango to look at me like that also.

STUNNING :wub: Tango and Tillie sure to show love in their eyes.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Simply ADORABLE!!!!!!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

The T's are precious. :wub: 

Now, this is the look of total LOVE - I'll bet your heart just melts at that look:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

awww.they so adorable. :wub:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Oct 27 2008, 08:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659106


> I see NO crazy woman there at all... I see two BEAUTIES for sure though and I would love for Tango to look at me like that also.
> 
> STUNNING :wub: Tango and Tillie sure to show love in their eyes.
> 
> ...


If could see Tillie at home...you would see a crazy woman! LOL!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Oct 27 2008, 08:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659111


> The T's are precious. :wub:
> 
> Now, this is the look of total LOVE - I'll bet your heart just melts at that look:
> 
> ...


It really does MELT my heart....I just love Tango Man! :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Tango and Tillie are precious!!!! :tender: Adorable pics!!! :wub:


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

AAWW!! So cute!! :wub:


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

aww so cute! I love the look on his face!!!
yup, I am guessing that he can get away with alot with those puppy dog eyes!


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

Julie Kaia thinks Tango is a babe and Gucci said does Tille have a boyfriend? lol Beautiful pics of beautiful babiese

QUOTE (mommabrey @ Oct 27 2008, 09:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659215


> aww so cute! I love the look on his face!!!
> yup, I am guessing that he can get away with alot with those puppy dog eyes![/B]


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Your little babies are gorgeous.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

They are just precious........Beautiful malts and darling poses!!! Thanks for posting~~~~~


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Sparkey @ Oct 28 2008, 12:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658992


> Awww, I think Tango wants a cookie :yes:[/B]


I think so too :wub: :wub: 

both of them look so gorgeous and I would just want to grab and cuddle them :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Tango and Tillie are absolutely adorable!!! Both of them could melt my heart and get away with anything! LOL


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Julie -- they are sooooooooooooooooooooooooo sweet. Look at those beautiful faces. :wub:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Tango and Tillie are adorable! :aktion033:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Such beautiful babies :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Awwww....I just love seeing those sweet little faces! :wub:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (HEINI @ Oct 28 2008, 06:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659385


> QUOTE (Sparkey @ Oct 28 2008, 12:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658992





> Awww, I think Tango wants a cookie :yes:[/B]


I think so too :wub: :wub: 

both of them look so gorgeous and I would just want to grab and cuddle them :wub: :wub: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Tango ALWAYS wants a cookie! LOL!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Awww, they are both so adorable. Great pictures.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

T&T are so adorable & precious :wub: . Great photos of their sweet little faces.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Tango can put you right under his spell w/that look! :wub: Beautiful pics Julie!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

:Cute Malt: :Cute Malt: - and their expressions are priceless!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

They are adorable :wub: .... great pictures!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (heather_rochelle @ Oct 27 2008, 11:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659286


> Julie Kaia thinks Tango is a babe and Gucci said does Tille have a boyfriend? lol Beautiful pics of beautiful babiese
> 
> QUOTE (mommabrey @ Oct 27 2008, 09:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659215





> aww so cute! I love the look on his face!!!
> yup, I am guessing that he can get away with alot with those puppy dog eyes![/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

Tango sends kisses to Kaia :smootch: 

Tillie says "No, I don't have a boyfriend. I hope Gucci will be my boyfriend!" :tender:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

So precious-and good little posers, too. I think they both deserve an extra treat.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

awwww i love that look of "i just ADORE you, mommy!" :wub:


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

awww what cute babies!!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

That look will melt anyone's heart. :wub: 

Cute!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

They are adorable Julie. :wub: 
Tango is as cute as ever  Tillie is a princess :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

love the pictures, T&T are soooooo white :wub:


----------

